# VAG 16955 - Brake Light Switch (F): Implausible Signal - intractable problem



## adulka11 (Apr 7, 2011)

hi,
sorry for my bad english, i am not from UK 
and i dont know, where I had to place this topic 

i have big intractable problem
my EPC still shinning

on VAG is error: 16955 Brake Light Switch (F): Implausible Signal 

i am looking on internet, ross tech, everywhere but problem is intractable

i had made:
i check connector - i think is ok, I "measured" 11,89 V (this is ok, think)
i replaced new Fuse 
Replace ALL new Brake Light Bulbs
Replace NEW Brake Switch

after all i deleted error on VAG
but EPC is still shinnig ...

one detail: when I go long time without braking then EPC is off, but after stepping on the brake pedal EPC is shining again

i dont know, where can be still mistake ...
can someone help me?

thx Adam


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Post an Auto-Scan please.


----------



## adulka11 (Apr 7, 2011)

i dont know if is this autoscan 

VAG-COM Version: IHR 304.0
Autosoft
Control module part number: 6K0 906 032
Component and / or - version: 1.8L R4/20VT SEA 0002
Software: 11500
Repair Code: WSC 00000
Faults Found:
16955 - Brake Light Switch (F): Implausible Signal
P0571 - 35-00 - -


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

It's not - at least a complete one. Besides that, it's from an ancient version of VAG-COM/VCDS. Update to a current version, otherwise you're not getting any help here...


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

Did you try pumping the brakes once before you scan? I know some controllers on older models show that error, hit the brakes once, then scan and see if the code is present.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

The suggestion you just made should not be relevant for this car/engine/code.


----------



## adulka11 (Apr 7, 2011)

THERESISAS:

ok, I will try tomorrow AutoScan, but i have only VAG 304, newest havent 
but i try a look for a new

model car is: Seat ibiza
year of production: 2001
motor code: AQX
motor: 1.8T

ZEROBOY: tomorrow i try it


here is a photo of break swtich, if it help


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

If that is the last version you have I suggest you contact us for a free update.  

http://www.ross-tech.com/contact.html


----------



## adulka11 (Apr 7, 2011)

hi 
my cable does not support a newest version  :facepalm: 
i try autosacan, but not go to complete 

but still it writes this error: 
VAG 16955 - Brake Light Switch (F): Implausible Signal - intractable problem


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Every interface that works with Version 304 will also work just fine with the current VCDS-Lite. So unless you update, there will be no further support here. One of the reasons for that is that is the excessive piracy surrounding old versions... That is why I recommended the free update which every customer is entitled to.


----------



## jr86 (Apr 14, 2013)

Theresias said:


> Every interface that works with Version 304 will also work just fine with the current VCDS-Lite. So unless you update, there will be no further support here. One of the reasons for that is that is the excessive piracy surrounding old versions... That is why I recommended the free update which every customer is entitled to.



What the... are you serious with that ****? No help if someone using pirate version of your expensive over prized program + cable, and advertising to get one... More reasons to NOT purchase that.

Nice to find this kind of bull**** when having same problem as adulka11.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

So what you're saying is - you'd rather steal and help stealing from others than being an honest person?  Have you actually read my statement and understood what it means? Everybody who is NOT using a pirated version can update free of charge, this applies to those who have a license as well as those who do not. The only ones why by nature cannot update are people who are using pirated software.

Now how does that "free of charge" part make the product overpriced?


----------



## jr86 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yea i know exactly what you mean, you didn't understand my statement. You need to buy that product at some time, that has nothing to do with updating free. Still too expensive product and the most stupid reason to not help someone who doesn't afford to buy your products. He didn't say that does he have pirate version or just old license. But i didn't see you helping him at all, so it just looks like that no license = no help... lame 

Edit: Oh yeah, and "Update to a current version, otherwise you're not getting any help here..." :screwy:


----------

